# My 2 yr old pup died at the boarder



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

I can't even breathe as I write this, and it's been two weeks. I don't know what to do with myself. I found a boarder through Rover, researched her and everything. And I left my sweet pup, Chandler, there to take my kids to Disney World for my son's 18th birthday.

Three days into the trip, the boarder texts me "call me, Chandler is not okay." She said that she was home all day, only stepped out for 20 minutes, and when she got back home, Chandler was unresponsive. When she was 7 minutes away from the vet she texted me to tell me that Chandler had stopped breathing.

Fast forward... the vet said Chandler had died much earlier. Rigor had set in. The vet was unable to open his mouth. There was no indicator as to why my sweet and perfect pup had died. His paws were extremely dirty. It was over 95 degrees that day. The only conclusion is is that the boarder forgot him outside and he died out there, hours before she even notified me. 

We did to a necropsy. Too many days had passed so they can't rule out or rule in heat stroke. But what else could it be? 

I can't stop. I am angry beyond words. I want to make sure this never happens to anyone else, but I also want my Chandler back! I want him back so much that I cry day and night


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry- you are living a true nightmare. 
I have no words, just sorrow for you and your children. It HAS been terribly hot in FL- you are in TX, right? I imagine it's been hotter and stormier than usual the whole country regardless... 
Your instincts around his death are probably right, rigor doesn't set in in just minutes- if the necropsy didn't find anything to cause sudden death, then the heat surely played a huge role. I am so sorry. Taking good care of the beloved pups of others is an enormous responsibility, not a way to earn easy money.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is terrible.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry, that is horrifying. I've heard other such stories about Rover. I hope they can be held responsible.


----------



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I am so sorry- you are living a true nightmare.
> I have no words, just sorrow for you and your children. It HAS been terribly hot in FL- you are in TX, right? I imagine it's been hotter and stormier than usual the whole country regardless...
> Your instincts around his death are probably right, rigor doesn't set in in just minutes- if the necropsy didn't find anything to cause sudden death, then the heat surely played a huge role. I am so sorry. Taking good care of the beloved pups of others is an enormous responsibility, not a way to earn easy money.


Yes, we actually live in Kansas, but yes to everything you said. What actually hurts more than anything is the effect this has had on my kiddos. When we brought Chandler home, my eldest just took him as his own. Chandler became his baby. He loved that dog more than any of us. As a matter of fact, when my kids went on a trip without me, I asked “are you going to miss me?” And those 3 kids said “yeah, but we’re really gonna miss Chandler, can you send us pics?” He was our whole world. I know I’m rambling, but…. My point being… the pain this has caused them hurts me more than anything else. The rest of our vacation, my oldest lay in his room and cried. My other two kids were just devastated too. It was awful. And I couldn’t do anything to make it better. I’d give anything to be able to take that pain away.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

An absolute nightmare compounded by watching your son grieve a needless death. Life is so precious and it's hard for adults to comprehend the finality of death, even harder for children and young people. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

This is absolutely heartbreaking. I can't even imagine this happening. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. What a nightmare for you and your children.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

This is devastating. I'm so sorry for your family's terrible loss.


----------



## mariartist (8 mo ago)

This is unbearably sad. I’m so sorry for you and your kids. I feel so bad, I’m crying reading this as I can’t imagine how you and your family must feel. I hope this boarder can at the very least be held accountable in some way, so this doesn’t happen again. You’re in my thoughts 🙏


----------



## Deargoldens (9 mo ago)

I am so sorry this happened. I have had something similar happen many years ago. All signs led to heatstroke. To this day I am upset about it and so angry that I trusted someone when I shouldn’t have. I also know others who have had heatstroke deaths due to plain accidents and seen some near misses (water has tipped over, door shut when dog playing and bowl was on other side, that sort of thing.) It gets very hot here so it’s incredibly important that people looking after dogs make sure that dogs have access to water and shelter at all times. 

It sounds like the minder has lied to you and is covering their ###. If possible I’d sue them or whatever you can or at least I would give them a good word about how they have handled this and that it never should have happened. I wish I had. Instead I accepted it as an accident, which is was but one that was very preventable, and still have to see this person at times now. It’s not something that I will ever have peace with but it’s something I’ve accepted that I was young and dumb and in a situation where I trusted someone who I shouldn’t and to always be super careful going forward. I have helped rescue a few dogs due to near heatstroke and it angers me that people still don’t get it despite our weather here and all the warning signs around. Yes we have signs in public places to remind people specifically for dogs.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I am sickened by this and sending my deepest condolences. Rover company and this ignorant person should be held responsible! Tragically this does not bring your beloved back. Hopefully it would prevent another terrible tragedy. I am so very very very sorry.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs to all.


----------



## laddiedad (Aug 18, 2012)

Dogmommawannab said:


> I can't even breathe as I write this, and it's been two weeks. I don't know what to do with myself. I found a boarder through Rover, researched her and everything. And I left my sweet pup, Chandler, there to take my kids to Disney World for my son's 18th birthday.
> 
> Three days into the trip, the boarder texts me "call me, Chandler is not okay." She said that she was home all day, only stepped out for 20 minutes, and when she got back home, Chandler was unresponsive. When she was 7 minutes away from the vet she texted me to tell me that Chandler had stopped breathing.
> 
> ...


Your experience is so tragic that I'm tearful right now. So sorry for your loss, and for the awful circumstances surrounding it. I suspect it would be impossible to prove what happened, but perhaps the veterinarian could talk with the "boarder" and let her know what the thoughts are about this tragedy. Then I would be sure that every avenue to provide information to other dog owners who might consider this "boarder" be utilized (Yelp, Google ratings, local message boards, etc.) to at least try to prevent it from happening again. 

We had a situation with our third golden in which he was being boarded and we were across the country. The boarder called me to say that Kenzie wouldn't eat (distinctly unusual!) and was breathing heavily so we had them involve our vet. Diagnosis the next day was widespread hemangiosarcoma, a complete (and very unpleasant) surprise. Painful as it was to do while we were separated, we made the remote decision to have Kenzie euthanized to minimize further suffering. That boarder did it right, and showed real concern and compassion for the dogs in her care. It's devastating that yours apparently did just the opposite.

Once again, sincerest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

Dogmommawannab said:


> I can't even breathe as I write this, and it's been two weeks. I don't know what to do with myself. I found a boarder through Rover, researched her and everything. And I left my sweet pup, Chandler, there to take my kids to Disney World for my son's 18th birthday.
> 
> Three days into the trip, the boarder texts me "call me, Chandler is not okay." She said that she was home all day, only stepped out for 20 minutes, and when she got back home, Chandler was unresponsive. When she was 7 minutes away from the vet she texted me to tell me that Chandler had stopped breathing.
> 
> ...


😢 this is so sad. Tears. May God bring you peace.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dogmommawannab said:


> I can't even breathe as I write this, and it's been two weeks. I don't know what to do with myself. I found a boarder through Rover, researched her and everything. And I left my sweet pup, Chandler, there to take my kids to Disney World for my son's 18th birthday.
> 
> Three days into the trip, the boarder texts me "call me, Chandler is not okay." She said that she was home all day, only stepped out for 20 minutes, and when she got back home, Chandler was unresponsive. When she was 7 minutes away from the vet she texted me to tell me that Chandler had stopped breathing.
> 
> ...


My deepest condolences to your broken heart. While it seems surreal, in time, you’ll come to know nothing can bring Chandler back. After taking my own golden to a kennel for only a few days while I had an operation, I learned that she’s not a “kennel dog”. She just didn’t do well . I could sense it. So I never took her back. No one told me, I didn’t learn from anyone. But I found a woman who would come to my home and stay with her (overnight or however long I’d be gone) so she would be taken care of in a different way. I felt I HAD to do this. Why? For me, dogs are people too. Sounds cra craa, I know, but maybe these dogs are just more sensitive, I don’t know. She went to the groomers twice…the second time she was shaved behind her ear & it got infected the next day. The vet told me she Should never need grooming but if I didn’t want to do her feet to just bring her to him. Now look. I know your heart has had it, I know it’s sunk down heavy and deeply wounded. Sometimes things are such things as destiny. It was wrong. I’m sorry. So is Chandler. A different dog was meant for you. I’m giving you hugs…some hope for you to come to terms about this. Yes, someone probably wasnt forthright with you about the circumstances surrounding this death…but it’s Chinese torture to go round and round in your head about figuring out what can’t ever be known for certain. As a golden retriever mother myself, I want you to know you deserve to love and be loved 🥰. I want you to get this for yourself. If I had the money, I’d help you that way (alas, I just don’t have it). Accept my heartfelt sympathies as you walk this WAY over the top path and tears …but for heavens sake please take care of you. YOU didn’t cause this, you’re not to blame. You are a worthy mother who is taking all of it to heart …because you have a large one. You are needed.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I too offer my sincerest condolences. This is so heartbreaking. There really are no words but just to wish your family some measure of peace as time hopefully eases the pain.

Leaving our most precious and vulnerable family members in someone else's care is one of the toughest decisions we face. Out of this tragedy, I suggest to anyone reading this to plan *now* for a future situation where leaving your precious golden might be necessary. If you don't already have a trusted person, prepare now asking friends, family, veterinarian (people YOU trust) for recommendations and check out those recommendations now, when you don't need them. 
It might even be worth bringing your golden to the one you choose for an "overnight" while you are not away-away (still close-by and available). 

Please know how sorry I am for your loss of Chandler - Hugs


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I’m so sorry for your loss, my heart aches for you and your family. My sister lost her chow chow suddenly due to heatstroke as well, and it was a plain and preventable accident.. was very very hard for everyone given how sudden it was, and sometimes it just feels like there are no words sufficient to describe.


----------

